# Newbie needs help adding track to Lionel scout remote set



## Selandry (Feb 2, 2015)

I have searched this sight, went to 2 local hobby shops and called Lionel before posting so please don't think that I did not try anything else before posting. 

I have the Lionell Scout remote train set http://www.lionel.com/Products/Find...eywords=&CategoryID=37&RailLineID=&CatalogId= which has a constant 18 volt 2000mA switching power supply to the tracks. I did not know when I bought the set that you can't add additional track to the set without changing your power supply. All I want is a 4x8 ft oval and Lionell told me that I needed to buy their 80 watt transformer to do this. I would need to crank it to full power and then use the remote that came with the set was what I was told. I was hoping there would be a cheaper alternative and so far I have not been able to find a solution. I did find a 53 watt 18 volt train transformer power supply for $40 at my local hobby store, but I'm not sure it will work. Please help. I need this for a party next week.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have read some of the instructions in your manual.

This is a unique train. The power system puts 18 volts DC
on the track then the remote control apparently using
a radio frequency permanently assigned to the loco to
controls the speed and direction. It is similar to DCC ONLY
in that the power is always on and an individual locomotive
can be controlled. A second loco with a different frequency
and matching remote control can also be run at the same time.

I do not understand why your original power system would
not be sufficient to power a layout with additional track sections.
The track, ordinarily, does not USE current, it simply
conducts it. However, there may be a 'line loss' of the
embedded radio frequency that is increased with additional
track.

You might buy a couple of additional sections and test
how the train performs. If no real difference add more.

You would definitely NOT want to get an ordinary train transformer
that produced AC voltage as a booster. You cannot mix AC
and DC on the same track. If additional power is needed
you would have to buy a compatible booster from Lionel
that is designed for this system.

Don


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

straight fromt he site "LionChief locomotives can also run on any track powered by a conventional transformer at a constant 18 volts" so, my suggestion would be to buy a conventional transformer (even a 40watt would do, just don't expect a lot from it) and a couple of fastrack power tracks (not 100% sure if there is such a thing because I use tube track) and add power lines to each section. My figure 8 layout with tube track I have a power lock on in 4 different spots, one on each turn, and each opposing straight ways. This give me a fairly consistent power supply all the way around.

But in short, yes a conventional power supply will work, just may have to attach more wires to your layout


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

infernisdiem said:


> straight fromt he site "LionChief locomotives can also run on any track powered by a conventional transformer at a constant 18 volts" so, my suggestion would be to buy a conventional transformer (even a 40watt would do, just don't expect a lot from it) and a couple of fastrack power tracks (not 100% sure if there is such a thing because I use tube track) and add power lines to each section. My figure 8 layout with tube track I have a power lock on in 4 different spots, one on each turn, and each opposing straight ways. This give me a fairly consistent power supply all the way around.
> 
> But in short, yes a conventional power supply will work, just may have to attach more wires to your layout



The power system for this train puts 18 Volts DC on the track. While the manual
does say the train will run on an 18 volt AC track, I don't think it would be wise
to have both AC and DC on the same track. Something is going to give.

Don


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

You can run it with any conventional transformer a.c. at 18 volts. You can make your own lock on tracks by attracting the wires underneath the fasttrack. Try your power supply first as it might be capable of handling the extra track. Search the forum as a remember a thread using old computer chargers to power the track.


----------

